
America’s Millennials Are Waking Up to a Grim Financial Future - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/america-s-millennials-are-waking-up-to-a-grim-financial-future
======
anoncoward111
Some of the proposed "solutions" in this article are legitimately absurd.

Rather than addressing the _needless and fraudulent_ increases that the older
corporate elites have forced on us regarding housing prices, education prices,
and medical prices, this article tells us:

"Just work longer to cover these expenses."

Just work longer? Lmfao. Ok, so firstly my boss doesn't pay overtime, and if
you don't work extra, he fires you and replaces you with some new person who
eventually won't work out either.

Then, this article literally admits that younger Americans are.... dying
younger! So, not only do you need to work until 70, according to this article,
you might not even make it to 70.

How about this: come up with a political solution that solves NIMBYism and
corporate greed/cronyism (which are the causes of all the price increases).

If you don't come up with a political solutiob, then you eventually will see
some Americans expat themselves to SE asia or a campground in Yellowstone.
Those will be the lucky ones.

The unlucky ones will either die of a heart attack at their desk, or a drug
overdose trying to push through the pain at work.

